# Find 17ft mini lights (orange and green)



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

So frustrating that every year, they change things that were perfectly fine. I have a bunch of lights that are 17ft long and have 3" spacing between lights. I went to replace a string and find that the new ones are 14.1ft long and have 2.25" spacing. Are there still 17ft strings somewhere to match the orang and lime green mini lights I have now?


----------

